# Portrait drawing of girl



## Sarah (Mar 4, 2013)

Lol i didnt know what to title it >.<
Another drawing..


----------



## rapperthatdraws (May 19, 2013)

looks cool


----------



## Sarah (Mar 4, 2013)

Thank you


----------

